# Melanotan can permanently darken your complex.



## Jin (Mar 13, 2022)

I pinned 1mg 3x/wk and laid out everyday in the Houston sun for about a month. That was enough to do it. 

People started questioning my ethnicity. 

I hadn’t tanned or been in the sun since November and in March people were asking me if I had been on vacation 

I’m actually very happy with this. It’s not too much. But you could definitely overdo it and look strange IMO.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

Jin said:


> I pinned 1mg 3x/wk and laid out everyday in the Houston sun for about a month. That was enough to do it.
> 
> People started questioning my ethnicity.
> 
> ...


You did look very "toasted" in Houston 😂.  Has the color evened out now? Pretty crazy that the color has lasted so long.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2022)

did u guys give each other rub downs in that texas heat?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> did u guys give each other rub downs in that texas heat?


Obviously, why else would he come here unless it was to get a hot steamy rub down from ole Send0. 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Obviously, why else would he come here unless it was to get a hot steamy rub down from ole Send0. 😂


did u show him your giant cock lol


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> did u show him your giant cock lol


I tried, but he was scared. I tried to wait for him to go to sleep, but for some reason he wouldn't close his eyes or even blink when he was around me. 🤔


----------



## gallileo60 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jin said:


> I pinned 1mg 3x/wk and laid out everyday in the Houston sun for about a month. That was enough to do it.
> 
> People started questioning my ethnicity.
> 
> ...


Very similar experience, I was ask several times if i had a spray tan...And im very blonde/blue eyed...It did not stay tho...Lasted for a long time, but im back to my base color again..fixing to do another bit...Love the "peter" helper effect......


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

I just picked some up and got another gym member ship for a local chain that has tanning included, was cheaper than a tanning place. 

What starting dose is recommended and frequency? 

I've got a competition in October and to better base I can get, the less spray on bullshit I gotta do. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I just picked some up and got another gym member ship for a local chain that has tanning included, was cheaper than a tanning place.
> 
> What starting dose is recommended and frequency?
> 
> ...


Try 250 -500mcg twice a day to adjust, if you take too much in the beginning it'll make you pretty nauseous. After a week or so bump it up as needed. I've never needed to use it beyond 3-4wks.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Try 250 -500mcg twice a day to adjust, if you take too much in the beginning it'll make you pretty nauseous. After a week or so bump it up as needed. I've never needed to use it beyond 3-4wks.


Any problems with sleep taking it around bed? 

I do most of my pinning after I shower, after the gym, close to bedtime

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Any problems with sleep taking it around bed?
> 
> I do most of my pinning after I shower, after the gym, close to bedtime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Nothing negative..  just extra hard wood lol


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Nothing negative.. just extra hard wood lol


Good shit, appreciate it. 

Is it twice a day throughout the time you use it? Or just for a while to on a loading period. 

I've seen people doing ed, EOD, and like 2-3 times a week as well. Frequency seems all over the place

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Good shit, appreciate it.
> 
> Is it twice a day throughout the time you use it? Or just for a while to on a loading period.
> 
> ...


Just the beginning. I've tried jumping up to 1.5mg too quickly and it wasn't fun. At 250lbs I could always start at 750mcg to 1mg and be fine, but much more then that lead to nausea for 3hrs or so. 

If you're trying to get dark, pin it daily, then when you reach your desired tone back it down to eod at half your dose or once or twice a wk at your full dose.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 25, 2022)

Jin said:


> I pinned 1mg 3x/wk and laid out everyday in the Houston sun for about a month. That was enough to do it.
> 
> People started questioning my ethnicity.
> 
> ...


I fel you I got sent that instead of cjc 1295 no dac so i was dosing it as i would the cjc and everyone kept asking me when i got back from vacation and i havnt done it in a while and still have the color. I dont know how long it takes to wear off


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 27, 2022)

Jin said:


> I pinned 1mg 3x/wk and laid out everyday in the Houston sun for about a month. That was enough to do it.
> 
> People started questioning my ethnicity.
> 
> ...


I was only pinning 300mcgs a day and got dark...weird. It was only my face and arms really though weird but i wasnt supposed to even have mt2 so who knows. peptides are so hit or miss these days


----------



## Brum (Apr 28, 2022)

Ive taken mt2, 3 or 4 10ml vials every year for the last 11 years, each time ive taken it ive had 12 mins on a sun bed after each pin.
My skin hasnt changed in regards to sun sensitivity or reaction.
When i take it, i tan easily, 6 to 8 weeks after last pin unless i continue to get decent sun exposure, my skin goes back to pre tan and need to start all over again.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2022)

Jin said:


> I pinned 1mg 3x/wk and laid out everyday in the Houston sun for about a month. That was enough to do it.
> 
> People started questioning my ethnicity.
> 
> ...


You can never overdo a tan but…
Mark Plummer got way too tan for his recent show.





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com


----------



## TomJ (May 1, 2022)

I've been using 500mcg a day and just 3 9 minute sessions in a shitty tanning booth has people asking me if I got back from a cruise

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (May 1, 2022)

Well at least IF ur color changes u can put in for other colleges that aren’t notorious for white people attending and u can then get better scholarships…. And a free cell phone and other “free” to you goodies….

Thats the only reason why im loading up on this stuff…


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Friday at 2:36 PM)

Bump

Was the color change permanent or did it just last a while? Asking as someone who looks Jaundice/Anemic on a good day. (I soak myself with indoor cancer rays to tan currently)


----------



## snake (Friday at 2:48 PM)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Bump
> 
> Was the color change permanent or did it just last a while? Asking as someone who looks Jaundice/Anemic on a good day. (I soak myself with indoor cancer rays to tan currently)


I'll take this one. 

It lasts for as long as you are pinning it. Stop and it will fade over time. It does seem to extend the time you can keep your tan without UV. Inside or outside tanning doesn't matter.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Friday at 2:59 PM)

snake said:


> I'll take this one.
> 
> It lasts for as long as you are pinning it. Stop and it will fade over time. It does seem to extend the time you can keep your tan without UV. Inside or outside tanning doesn't matter.


Thank you. Would have been too good to be true if color held up over time.


----------

